
Nintendo Switch Is the Best-Selling Console Ever in the US - hbcondo714
https://www.gamespot.com/articles/nintendo-switch-is-the-best-selling-console-ever-i/1100-6457564/
======
GuiA
I’m certainly glad the 3DS is pretty much end of life and they can focus on
delivering titles for a single platform now. The Switch has been delivering
great first party titles (Zelda, Mario Odyssey), and with things like Pokémon
on the horizon there’s plenty of reasons to be optimistic.

The Switch is also going to be a great platform for them to build their
product portfolio over the next decade or so - I can already see a Switch Mini
(cheaper, smaller, non detachable controllers, for people who only care about
the handheld experience), the Switch XL (iPad sized, 4K out, optimized for
local multiplayer, perhaps with exclusive GameCube virtual console), etc. Plus
they have an amazing catalog, and offering a “play all you want retro games on
demand” for $20 a month seems like an easy way to add an additional revenue
stream.

In my friend group, I've seen the Switch become a hit with an unexpected
market: people who grew up playing videogames but kind of gave up on them as
real life took over except for the odd smartphone game, would never consider
buying an XBox/PlayStation, might not even have a TV at home, but are
attracted by the nostalgia of playing a Zelda or Mario game. The form factor
of the Switch works perfectly for this demographic (in my observed anecdata,
many of them are women in their 20s/early 30s).

Nintendo has periods where they perform terribly in the market and periods
where they do amazing. As a stockholder, I hope we’re back in one of those
periods :)

